# Cute hedgie picture!



## kandyhedgie (Mar 23, 2009)

Just thought I would share this picture with you guys of a wee lil' hedgie. I wish it was mine, but this is just an email I got. Still, really cute!  (What kind is that btw? The ears look too long for an African pygmy)


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

Is that an egyptian hedgie? or is it a tenrec?


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

omg!!!!! i squealed when i saw it!!!!!!! its so cute, whatever kind it is i want it!!!!!!!!!  :shock:


----------



## kandyhedgie (Mar 23, 2009)

More pictures from the same email to help with identifying this baby hedgie:

http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll89/kandy4_photos/hedgehogbabyseries.jpg

Sorry its a link, but somehow the pictures were all merged together funny, and i think it would shift the forum page size.


----------



## drpepperheather (Dec 19, 2008)

Here's the link to the actual photographer of the photos:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/bluelunarrose/sets/72157606681472978/


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

*EEEEPP*
passes out from cuteness overload!
I WANT IT!


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

ahhhhh my goodness! SO CUTEEEEEEEE


----------



## frankie (Mar 16, 2009)

to sweet for words!!!! I want him too..........


----------



## cynthb (Aug 28, 2008)

oh wow so adorable  I saved a link to the photographer's flickr set, thanks!


----------



## basmati (Feb 13, 2009)

I went to the site as well. Does anyone know where this person lives? I read through her comments with the pics, and they are all wild around her garden! Ohhhhh, I would not get any sleep  What type of babe are these??


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

AAAWWWWEEEEEEEEEE


----------

